
Ask HN: Why are british obsessed with tea and “mate”? - hubatrix
Any historical significance for this group behavior?
======
escap
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12999365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12999365)

------
carlmungz
Not all of us are obsessed with 'avin a cuppa mate ;-)

------
BjoernKW
'Mate' as in 'Cheers mate!'? ;-)

